# Diamondbrite



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Is this stuff any good? Being flogged it on a new car purchase, wondering if it's good enough to be worth £500!!


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

No cleaning product is worth that much to me. It's such a competitive market that there are plenty of alternatives at much lower prices.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sounds like something my Gran would have bought for a shilling to clean her brass ware. As jrattan said.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Apparently makes the car never needing a polish again. Hmmn.

I remember getting stung for supaguard or something on a Toyota years ago and it was only a cream, couldn't see how it would make a difference.


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

you can buy the complete diamondbrite kit on fleebay for £99 so i would say this is a complete overcharge,i think that when you buy a new car they think the buyer is in some sort of trance, so try to sell it to you before you wake up,their are some fantastic polishes and sealants on the market so save your money,and buy something from one of the valeting sites,this of course is just my opinion.

simon


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

Collinite 915 Wax Detai | eBay

this stuff does exactly what it says on the tin,and is cheap as chips.


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Collinite 845 for something more durable. Zaino,l z2, klasse sealant and Wolfgang all are good sealants


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

tonigmr2 said:


> Apparently makes the car never needing a polish again. Hmmn.


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle: can you order me some then please :bowdown1::chuckle:

get your car to a detailer to get a ceramic coating applied. imo its all about the way you wash your car in the first place and a good wax (2 coats applied by hand in a figure of eight motion) on top won't hurt.


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

i have used the 845 collinite and it really good stuff,they use it on boats and sub power stations for protection,as well as cars and everything else,that needs protection from the elements,i don't believe their is a product that lasts for ever.

s


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Not worth it then!


----------

